# 65 Sport Wheel with Tilt install ISSUES!!!



## RickAzz (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a 65 gto.

Installed remanufactured 65 tilt column (no problem).
Purchased ames tilt column cancel cam w/horn contact kit. (no problem)
Re-installed ORIGINAL Deluxe Wheel (everything works AWESOME!)

Sometime later...

Purchased Sport Wheel Kit from Ames (same kit as Perf Years & Parts Place)

Reused Horn Switch (from old Deluxe Wheel)
Attach new wheel
As soon as I attach horn switch housing the horn goes off!
Cannot seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong.
Double-checked Ames, Perf Years, Original Manual, Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide.

I thought maybe the horn switch needed to be changed to a different one, but they are all the same.

Any ideas? thx


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

The horn works by completing a ground circuit at the ring/button/etc. As you assemble you're bound to touch ground until things are aligned and that part becomes isolated. Disconnect the horn relay or the battery until you get it all in place then see what happens. If it continues you have something grounded causing the horns to blow.


----------



## RickAzz (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks for the reply. Good thinking, but unfortunately thats not it.

i think it comes down to the horn switch mounted on the back of the horn cap.
its installed in the correct orientation, but its constantly making contact.

I've been reading everything i can find and there are some discrepancies in the literature. one source states that a different horn switch is used for the sport wheels. In the photos I've seen, they look different but when u look these up in any of the product catalogs only one is shown and the details state that these switches are for all the wheels.

im gonna have to get on the phone tomorrow and try to get some answers. i figured with all this knowledge on this forum that somebody had the answer.

thanks again!


----------

